# Interior Aura Satin Review



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Tried it on pre-primed new windows and trim the past couple of days.I must be old school because im a bit dissapointed.I added a bit of latex extender to it. The stuff is just sticky on recoat,ect. I guess i just need to get used to the dry,foamy nature of these new products. I want the old Aquaglo back! Help!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rick the painter said:


> Tried it on pre-primed new windows and trim the past couple of days.I must be old school because im a bit dissapointed.I added a bit of latex extender to it. The stuff is just sticky on recoat,ect. I guess i just need to get used to the dry,foamy nature of these new products. I want the old Aquaglo back! Help!


Yeah it dries quick, how long between coats? 

BEN Semi-gloss = Aquaglo :thumbup: or very very near to it.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rick the painter said:


> Tried it on pre-primed new windows and trim the past couple of days.I must be old school because im a bit dissapointed.I added a bit of latex extender to it. The stuff is just sticky on recoat,ect. I guess i just need to get used to the dry,foamy nature of these new products. I want the old Aquaglo back! Help!


You are pretty much on target with the rest of us
But...we must adjust and deal with it if we are going to survive (it's an EPA thang)
Even the "new" Regal Semi-Gloss and WB Satin Impervo act more like the Aura
Practice w/o the extender...I really don't use it now
Re-arrange your procedures if necessary
Sometimes with the new stuff, it's better to do _all_ the insides, then face them due to the highly increased drying times of the reformulates (100% acrylic) and Lo/No-VOC coatings


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> BEN Semi-gloss = Aquaglo or very very near to it.


As much as can be...this is true

BM's* ben *(no caps) semi really does (pretty much) act like the old Aqua Glo (now 100% Acrylic Regal Semi-Gloss)


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Slick,yea its an adjustment thats tough.Aquaglo was really all i used for trim for the past 20 yrs or so!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rick the painter said:


> Thanks Slick,yea its an adjustment thats tough.Aquaglo was really all i used for trim for the past 20 yrs or so!


Grab a gallon of Ben semi


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Ya gotta go with the ben semi. Used it a while back and worked great.....


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

Rick the painter said:


> Tried it on pre-primed new windows and trim the past couple of days.I must be old school because im a bit dissapointed.I added a bit of latex extender to it. The stuff is just sticky on recoat,ect. I guess i just need to get used to the dry,foamy nature of these new products. I want the old Aquaglo back! Help!


Rick,
Moore's Aura satin is my trim paint of choice. It dries very fast. I also use a little extender or water. Moore's makes their own ,it's good. Black gallon jug.
One must work quick , no chance to back brush much. Use the softest nylon/poly you can stand. Upside is up to 3 coats in one day. It sort of levels like an oil. Funny, I don't care for their S.G. Too flashy & ropy for me.

Here's a job I did last December. All hand brushed. Primer used was Moore's Alkyd Enamel Underbody (finest oil primer I have found to date, aside from Fine Paints of Europe oil primer from Vermont which is mail order and very pricy.) 1 coat primer, then 2 coats Moore's Aura satin with a bit of extender, then a Behr water acrylic satin for the top, one coat, which eliminated some of the apparent brush flashing totally. Customer was very pleased with everything.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

friskypainter said:


> Rick,
> Primer used was Moore's Alkyd Enamel Underbody (finest oil primer I have found to date


Three cheers to that. I sometimes cut with naptha to speed drying while spraying, but nothing I've used sands as nicely nor has the holdout of the Enamel Underbody. A good primer coat makes the difference between a good and a great job. 

Looks like very nice work. 

I have yet to use the Aura Satin. I did an interior that had Aura Matte on all the walls, and Alkyd Impervo for the trim, but that's the extent of my Aura experience. A little learning curve, but I was impressed.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been using Aura Satin now in place of Satin Impervo for over a year.....looks great....lays down nice almost looks as good as S.I.
bye-bye oil.....


----------



## rockisland (Mar 23, 2010)

friskypainter said:


> Rick,
> 1 coat primer, then 2 coats Moore's Aura satin with a bit of extender, then a Behr water acrylic satin for the top, one coat, which eliminated some of the apparent brush flashing totally. Customer was very pleased with everything.


Since BEHR did better job, why Aura? Can't we just use BEHR? It's much cheaper.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

It seems a shame to topcoat aura with behr ><


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

SORRY!, the Behr topcoat was just a CLEAR COAT in satin sheen. I see how I was some what misleading on that detail. It creates a durable, scuff resistant surface and removes the inevitable Aura brush flashing on large scale countertop surfaces.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

friskypainter said:


> SORRY!, the Behr topcoat was just a CLEAR COAT in satin sheen. I see how I was some what misleading on that detail. It creates a durable, scuff resistant surface and removes the inevitable Aura brush flashing on large scale countertop surfaces.


There are no brush marks to worry about when you spray!


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I second that. I would have sprayed that one out.


----------



## Baywoodpainting (Mar 11, 2010)

Metro M & L said:


> I second that. I would have sprayed that one out.


me too:yes:


----------



## Baywoodpainting (Mar 11, 2010)

friskypainter said:


> SORRY!, the Behr topcoat was just a CLEAR COAT in satin sheen. I see how I was some what misleading on that detail. It creates a durable, scuff resistant surface and removes the inevitable Aura brush flashing on large scale countertop surfaces.


frisky if u have a kellymoore store where ur at, check out dura-poxy.its the bomb,super brush frendly,holds the sheen great and dries hard as nails....it wont let u down...:thumbup:


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

Baywoodpainting said:


> frisky if u have a kellymoore store where ur at, check out dura-poxy.its the bomb,super brush frendly,holds the sheen great and dries hard as nails....it wont let u down...:thumbup:


Thanks Baywood, I did a search and Kelly is only in 15 states, on the west coast primarilyand Texas. I might check in with them to see about shipping to me. 
frisky


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

Metro M & L said:


> I second that. I would have sprayed that one out.


Sorry guys, too old school to start spraying now. The satin clear coat brushed
really tied it all together!

frisky


----------

